# Critique his jump



## Kitty74 (Mar 20, 2011)

Can't see the pictures...


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

.... They were there when I double checked the post, not sure where they went. o.o I'll re-upload them.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright, it's because the server they're hosted on is down. :-|
Here's one then, I'll see if it's fixed by tomorrow.


----------



## Kitty74 (Mar 20, 2011)

Goodness what a pretty boy! He's got a nice powerful jump, pretty correct, with even back legs and strong impulsion. His knees are nice, though they could be a bit more even and a bit more tucked. But I'm just nitpicking. He's gorgeous. He does look like he has a bit of a long back, but as long as you pay attention to it it should be fine. 

I'm guessing thoroughbred?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is a very scopey jumper. Of course, training in gymnastics never hurts and always helps a horse to stay sharp (not to mention his rider). Looking forward to conformation shots when you can grab some!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

hes cute, i like him ! although in the xc pic his knees are pointed down.not good, probably just because the jump is so small, but not a pic i would have used if i was the seller. how old is he ?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

He's seven years old, 1/4 TB and 3/4 Quarter Horse.

He definitely doesn't 'respect' the smaller jumps as much, but we did some small gymnastics yesterday. He is super hard to fit a saddle to though, so I wont be doing too much until I can find one that fits his lack of wither x.x 
It's a nice day though, so I'll go get some conformation photos when I can find a camera.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright, so went and hung out with him for a bit, it's too hot to ride, and got a few more pictures. He's standing a little awkwardly, the ground was very 'ouchie' on freshly trimmed feet. 

He doesn't have perfect conformation, but he's got amazing temperment, very nice guy and I'm in love with his colour.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay, so I'm no expert and I'm just giving it a try. When smarter people come around they can tell you if I was way off or not 
It looks like he has a pretty long back and his back legs are very straight. It also looks like he toes out just a little bit on his front feet. He looks very handsome and like a good boy!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if he actually toes out or if it's just the rocks he's standing on, I didn't notice it on a nicer surface but tomorrow I'll get him out in the arena and on the grass and away from the rocks. I'm not too worried about the long back, save for the fact that it might make the Dressage portion of the events a little more... difficult, but I plan to keep him on a maintenance program to make sure he doesn't get sore, etc. 
Can anybody tell me the problem with straight legs? I haven't a clue what it'd do.


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

His back is a little long not TOOOO bad though a little bit long. A little toed out in front. His jump is really nice however his right front is a little lower then his left. Otherwise really nice!


----------



## EmmaWay24 (Aug 5, 2012)

He's cool! It's funny, I totally see QH in the conformation pic but TB or warmblood in the jump. I'm curious, how tall is he?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This thread is two and half years old! I'm not sure if it's at all relevant anymore.


----------



## EmmaWay24 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oops! I guess I got tricked when it showed up recently commented on. I was really curious too haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

alexischristina said:


> He's seven years old, 1/4 TB and 3/4 Quarter Horse.
> 
> He definitely doesn't 'respect' the smaller jumps as much, but we did some small gymnastics yesterday. He is super hard to fit a saddle to though, so I wont be doing too much until I can find one that fits his lack of wither x.x
> It's a nice day though, so I'll go get some conformation photos when I can find a camera.


Okay, sorry to hijack your thread! But, I just wanted to freak out for a second because your horse is mostly quarter horse! My jumper is half thoroughbred half paint, and no one has any confidence in his ability to jump! 
I'm not alone out there! Whoot! Whoot!
What a beautiful lovely boy you got there!


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Totally just realised it was over two years old! But i'm still excited!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Haha it is an old one! Jackson's older now and way more of a brat than he was in 2011 :wink: now that he's in heavier training and learning some more complicated stuff, but he's got crazy potential so yes, they can jump with the right training.


----------

